# Blue Cheese Crisps



## crewsk (Sep 27, 2004)

Blue Cheese Crisps
2(4ounce)pkgs. crumbled blue cheese
1/4C. butter or margarine, softened
1 1/3C. all-purpose flour
1/3C. poppy seeds
1/4tsp. ground red pepper

Beat cheese & butter at medium speed with an elestric mixer until creamy. Add flour, poppy seeds, & pepper; beat until vlended.
Divide dough in half; shape each portion into 9 inch logs. Cover & chill 2 hours.
Cut each log of dough into 1/4 inch slices, & place on ungreased baking sheet.
Bake at 350 deg for 13-15 min. or until golden. Transfer to wire rack to cool completely. Yield: 6 dozen.


----------



## pancake (Sep 28, 2004)

crewsk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going crazy after all these recipes, don't know which one to try first    Thanks a ton!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

You are very welcome!


----------

